# Rave Coffee - Cascara



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Seems like they have really gone for it here

Loving it!

I've always wanted to try cascara - does anyone know how to make it, and what works best?

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/costa-rica-cascara-perla-negra-organic-coffee-cherry-tea

I'm going to buy some I think for now.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't fancy that but I must say I much prefer the new website.


----------



## kwuntsun (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow I just ordered my first bag of coffee from Rave yesterday, and today they look completely different! A good change in design I would say...

And I've always been really curious about cascara. Never tried them before. Hasbean also sells them and I've been looking at them for a while now, just never managed to make up my mind to buy a a bag of it to try. Don't really want to waste the whole bag if I find out it's not really my thing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> Seems like they have really gone for it here
> 
> Loving it!
> 
> ...


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552801-cascara-brew-guide


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kwuntsun said:


> Wow I just ordered my first bag of coffee from Rave yesterday, and today they look completely different! A good change in design I would say...
> 
> And I've always been really curious about cascara. Never tried them before. Hasbean also sells them and I've been looking at them for a while now, just never managed to make up my mind to buy a a bag of it to try. Don't really want to waste the whole bag if I find out it's not really my thing.


If you don't like it you could pass it on on here for a couple of quid


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cascara keeps for months , intact I have Bolivia Copacobana from about 18 months ago, its still fine


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've just ordered some Perla Negra Organic cascara from Rave. I'm really looking forward to using it to make an iced tea. I really enjoy iced tea and can't stand the muck that retails here. The tea in the supermarkets isn't the right blend to make iced tea (similarly the tea sold in the USA isn't the right blend for hot brewed, usually best as a cold brew).

I'm planning on cold brewing it and sweetening it with some simple syrup.


----------



## stephan (Jun 21, 2015)

Where can I get that?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/costa-rica-cascara-perla-negra-organic-coffee-cherry-tea


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I had never heard of the stuff till I was given a small cup iced in a cafe along with my espresso. Just came with it and the guy explained what it was and as a pre spro drink a good palate cleanser. I liked it but had totally forgotten about it.

I want some now, curse these threads!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I had never heard of the stuff till I was given a small cup iced in a cafe along with my espresso. Just came with it and the guy explained what it was and as a pre spro drink a good palate cleanser. I liked it but had totally forgotten about it.
> 
> I want some now, curse these threads!


That rings a bell for me. I've had something similar somewhere before but for some reason never enquired as to what it was. I'm wondering now if it could have been this...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Really want to try cascara- have since I first heard about it. Next rave order I do this is going in the basket too methinks ...

Or maybe in my extract order http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/bolivian-cascara-tea


----------

